# Newegg.com saves online retailing



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Most companies (including Amazon) settled with a company that claimed valid patents on online shopping carts, but NewEgg wasn't going to do that.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...shopping-cart-patent-and-saved-online-retail/


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've always held Newegg in high regard. This just strengthens that feeling.

Of course, I do a TON of shopping at Amazon as well. Surprised they actually settled.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sometimes it takes a scrappy "little" company to fight back.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Cheers to newegg.com and Lee Cheng!!! In response to patent trolls, Cheng says," Screw them. Seriously, screw them. You can quote me on that."

Love it!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a proud Newegg customer since 2002.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> I'm a proud Newegg customer since 2002.


Same here!

- Merg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> I'm a proud Newegg customer since 2002.





The Merg said:


> Same here!
> 
> - Merg


Good for you fellas, but why do you say you are "proud" customers? You pay your money, you get your stuff -- what's to be "proud" about that? I've been shopping at the same grocery store for over 10 years -- I pay my money, I get my stuff. So what. :shrug:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It was more of a risk to buy things from an online retailer, and a new one at that back then.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Nick;3170412 said:


> Good for you fellas, but why do you say you are "proud" customers? You pay your money, you get your stuff -- what's to be "proud" about that? I've been shopping at the same grocery store for over 10 years -- I pay my money, I get my stuff. So what. :shrug:


Yup. I've been using them for over 10 years when buying things on-line wasn't always a sure thing. They also have taken care of me when I've had any issues, such as applying promo codes for items that went on-sale just after I purchased them, paying for return shipping for items that were defective, overnighting replacement items to me. Basically, they have bent over backwards to keep me a happy customer. That is the reason I always look for a computer part at Newegg before I look anywhere else.

So, just like some people are proud to be DirecTV customers for 10+ years, I'm proud to be a Newgg customer for just as long.
- Merg


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

My top three on-line sources are Amazon, Monoprice, and Newegg. Haven't bought that much from Newegg except for disk drives since I stopped building my own gaming computers. But they're still on my go-to list.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

FlyingDiver;3170573 said:


> My top three on-line sources are Amazon, Monoprice, and Newegg. Haven't bought that much from Newegg except for disk drives since I stopped building my own gaming computers. But they're still on my go-to list.


Yup. Those are my top 3 as well.

- Merg


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh, and LL Bean for clothes, but that's even more OT for this forum.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

How can you be "proud" of being a customer?

Simple. You know your money is going to better causes after it leaves your hands. I'm a "proud" credit union customer because I detest working with banks. I refuse to give money to the organizations that nearly wrecked the world economy, demanded bailouts, had the public carry them and then continue their despicably greedy ways. Not that greed is bad, but at some point it goes "beyond the dreams of avarice".


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And Nick, no offense, but your signature says you're a "Proud Gold Member". There's a bit of irony in your post.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> Good for you fellas, but why do you say you are "proud" customers? You pay your money, you get your stuff -- what's to be "proud" about that? I've been shopping at the same grocery store for over 10 years -- I pay my money, I get my stuff. So what. :shrug:


 So true. Like a "proud DirecTV customer" or any company for that matter (Apple comes to mind). I guess I'm a "proud IRS customer!" I think "proud" is the wrong word. Maybe "supportive" ? :scratch:


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Proud air breather since..... :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> And Nick, no offense, but your signature says you're a "Proud Gold Member". There's a bit of irony in your post.


No, not irony... just a _co-inky-dink_.


----------

